# Eep, Hot Glue!?



## SGRedAlert (May 29, 2011)

I'm wondering if I can use hot glue to glue together toys and things for my pet rat. Cooled off, of course.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

yup. i've used hot glue to make chew cubes out of popsicle sticks. ;D


----------



## ratspal (Jun 15, 2011)

I think you should research the brand of hot glue to see if it is non-toxic first. If it's non-toxic you still may want to keep an eye on whether or not your rats are eating it. 
Also, a piece of advise, you should be aware of who you are getting your answers from, just becasue they are on this forum or reply to a rat question on yahoo, does not make them rat experts.


----------



## Kinsey (Jun 14, 2009)

Ratspal, most of the people here are very knowledgeable.

redalert, it should be just fine. It is safe to use non-toxic hot glue for mice and mouse people are VERY careful about toys.

If you are really concerned, just keep an eye on the poops for a while and if they seem normal all is well.


----------



## Jaguar (Nov 15, 2009)

ratspal said:


> I think you should research the brand of hot glue to see if it is non-toxic first. If it's non-toxic you still may want to keep an eye on whether or not your rats are eating it.
> Also, a piece of advise, you should be aware of who you are getting your answers from, just becasue they are on this forum or reply to a rat question on yahoo, does not make them rat experts.


i never claimed to be a rat expert... i have been moderating this forum for a year and a half now, and i have had rats of my own for the past 4. i have spent countless hours researching, browsing multiple forums including this one, goosemoose, and rat shack, and also speak from my own personal experiences. i do not know everything there is to know about rats, and i have never claimed that i do, so i do not appreciate you saying that, even indirectly, to me.

you will be hard pressed to find a non-industrial (craft) glue stick that is toxic. why would anyone in their right mind put toxic compounds in a glue stick that kids use to make crafts? rats will not eat the glue, just as they will not eat their plastic houses, toys, and waterbottles. yes, it can and probably will be chewed, but the flaps in their mouth will prevent anything from being actually consumed.


----------

